# Help with Kato Unitrack



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I am trying to refurbish my layout so that I have greater radii on my double main line. I want to use R381-30's on the outer most line. I can't seem to get the best inner sections that will compliment the outer line. I don't wnt to use Kato's Viaducts. Any suggestions?


----------



## Wildisme (Aug 5, 2016)

I am not sure on exactly which part would work best. However I have seen people who cut the unitrack on the sides. Use a dremel or a saw set very low and cut grooves along the entire section. This allows it to be used as a flex track so to speak. 

If you are using the track w/o additional ballast like I did then this is probably not an option astetically. 

However if your using additional ballast you can easily hide these cuts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SixPakJim (Aug 27, 2016)

Without the viaduct, it looks like Kato 20-130 348mm (13 3/4") Radius 30º Curve Track or for bigger sections, 
20-132 348mm (13 3/4") Radius 45º Curve Track.
The 381mm is 15", so the 13 3/4 should fit inside nicely.


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

*Kato flex track*

Check on YouTube Mike fifer of fifer hobbies he gives a lot of info and instructional videos on Kato track and installs. Very helpful.


----------

